# Kennel for 8 hrs



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

tommorrow will be the first day I leave my puppy in his kennel while i'm at work. I'm worried he will cry for 8 hrs while im gone... any advice as to how to keep him happy and quiet?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Eight hours is way too long in the kennel for a puppy. Any way that you can come home at lunch for a play session and a potty break? If not, is there someone who can do that for you? If there is no other way, I would recommend using an x-pen with potty pads, and put the open kennel in the x-pen as place to sleep. Food, water and toys in the x-pen for entertainment.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, especially since the puppy is only 6 weeks old. I would set up an xpen for him rather than leaving him in a crate. Leave a radio or the tv on for him while you are gone. Good luck!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Please do not kennel your pup for 8 hours. Didn't I read that your puppy is only around 6 or 7 weeks old? Honestly, unattended pups that age have a very high risk of hypoglycemia and could lead to death. Not to be so blunt, but it is really dangerous.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Six weeks? Is that right? I would also be concerned about needing a snack mid day if that is right. Rocky was 11 weeks when I got him. I live close enogh to work that I get to go home for lunch. Even at 11 weeks I liked him to have a snack mid day. A pup that small will pee and poo all over itself in a crate. I think the x pen is a great idea if you or a friend can not stop by.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, he is 6 weeks only ... his crate is fairly big for his size, I can easily leave his food/water, toys and lay out pee pads for him. I am thinking to go home for lunch to check up on him and my sister will try her best to dogsit when she can. I'm just worried will be sad when nobody's around


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

He will be lonely, but eventually he will just sleep when you are at work


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes definitely 8 hours is too long to be left alone and without checks. I crated my dog and he had tried to claw his way out (4 months old) and had been barking so much my neighbors had to tell me they were concerned about him (and I did go home at lunchtime). Not saying all dogs would do this of course, but anyhow needless to say I was worried when I found out. I didn't use the crate after that and had to gate him in my kitchen, (he did much better), but in this case, with a younger puppy, I think the x pen would be a better choice as well as checking on him.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think investing in an exercise pen would be worthwhile. While he is tiny now, he will grow, and soon his crate won't seem so big. It would be nice for him to have some room to move around and play with his toys away from the wee pads. If he is in the crate, he might end up walking though the mess he makes on the wee pad and then you will have a not-so-nice surprise when you get home. Our toy Aussie is one and we put him in a nice roomy ex-pen with his bed, toys and food when we are not home, along with a wee pad, and he is great about it. Personally, I only crate a puppy at night when it is bedtime and I can hear them cry or whine and get up to take them outside to do their potty business.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

One other thing I would do: I got my pups a Petstages heartbeat toy that seemed to really soothe my doggies when they were upset. Cozette learned how to activate the heartbeat pretty quickly, so it would beat when she needed something calming. Here's a link: Amazon.com: Petstages Heartbeat Pillow: Pet Supplies


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Please do not kennel your pup for 8 hours. Didn't I read that your puppy is only around 6 or 7 weeks old? Honestly, unattended pups that age have a very high risk of hypoglycemia and could lead to death. Not to be so blunt, but it is really dangerous.


Under these circumstances I would free feed this pup. Just put out enough food so that it is available at all times.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome! I agree with the others that 8 hours is too long to be in the crate. For potty training purposes, the puppy should not be able to or allowed to go pee in the crate where he sleeps- it's actually unnatural for dogs to do this. I would set-up an enclosed area (such as an ex-pen, gated area of a room, etc...) and place potty pads all around as well as food, bed and toys. Then, you can slowly remove the potty pads one by one until he knows to go only on the pad. I'd be scared to leave such a young puppy alone for that long; if you or someone else can stop by mid-day, that'd be really good. I saw your other post regarding Nico's weight- is there a chance that he is actually older than 6wks? It's very surprising because most pups stay with mom until at least 8 wks (larger, non-toy breeds) and, in the US, maltese pups don't go to their new homes until 12 wks if the pup is from an ethical breeder. Wish you the best with Nico! There are lots of helpful ppl on this site.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just using a large crate isn't enough. Crates really should be just big enough to sleep in. Really big crates create some other issues. Puppy shouldn't really potty in the crate. If it's too big they will. This picture will give you an idea of what many of us have used as a new puppy set up. (pardon me for barrowing a picture to illustrate.) As you can see, there is room for a crate, a little bed, food and water. There is enough room to play. A few interesting toys, or a blanket with your scent on it will help too.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with the others. Someone has to stop in and check on Niko during the day - not only to make sure he's safe, but to give him attention and love.

Where do you work? Could it be possible to ask your boss (if it's an office) if you could take him in his crate to work with you for a few weeks until he is older?

6 week toy breed puppies can't yet regulate their own body temp, but it is dangerous to leave them with a tee shirt or sweater on because they could snag it on something and strangle themselves, also dangerous to leave a 6 week puppy with a lot of blankets.

Leaving food out is good, leave water out - would be best if he had a water bottle that he could lick istead of a bowl for safety purposes. But if he is used to a bowl, try to make it a shallow one.

Does your sister stay home? Could seh puppy sit for a few weeks? Just a few weeks? Once he is 8-10 weeks he can start being left in an xpen for your work hours. It is just he is SO young and there are a lot of risks to him being left alone.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions! an Xpen really woudln't work in my situation as our condo is small enough as it is. I've worked out a schedule with my sister for tmr so that he only has to be in his crate for 4 hrs and she will swing by and dogsit until I get home  I'm hoping we can keep this schedule going until he's a little older as well. You are all so helpful and I really appreciate it


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yay  I'm so happy he will only be alone for 4 hours  I was worried for him LOL Wished I lived closer so I could pup sit for ya


----------



## RE823 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sometimes you do what you have to do and go to work. I had such mixed emotions about leaving him alone but what can you do? You have to work and there really is no one that can watch him. I am a RN and there is rarely a moment when I can leave the floor to come home. My neighbor will peek in if they are home. I do come home to some poops in the crate and a wet blanket but I think it beats a torn up home. I do leave tons of toys like kongs with different treats stuffed inside, chew toys, and the tv. I also walk him before I leave, and hide treats in the blanket. 

I tried putting him in the kitchen with a gate but he would make the great escape and I would come to a torn up home and puddles of pee on my new wood floors which is not acceptable 

I used to have him sleep on the bed with me but now he sleeps in the crate which he initially cries when I put him in but it stops and he sleeps all night!

Believe me I know it's it NOT easy in fact I worry all day so don't think you are a bad mommy because you work


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She's not a bad mommy because she works, neither are other pet owners who have to crate all day while working. It's just Niko is so young right now, younger then a puppy would usually be when crated for work. 

So it's good someone can come by and let him out to cuddle and play


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nico said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions! an Xpen really woudln't work in my situation as our condo is small enough as it is. I've worked out a schedule with my sister for tmr so that he only has to be in his crate for 4 hrs and she will swing by and dogsit until I get home  I'm hoping we can keep this schedule going until he's a little older as well. You are all so helpful and I really appreciate it


Sounds like a great plan! :thumbsup:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I agree he is way too young to be left alone and its not that mommy works its that the pup was let go way way to early an seperated fro m his mom at avery young AGe !!! large breeds stay with their mom 8 weeks let alone a toy breed , so please listen to all the excellent advice and sounds great that your sister is watching him ...........


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nico said:


> *Thanks everyone for your advice and suggestions! an Xpen really woudln't work in my situation as our condo is small enough as it *is. I've worked out a schedule with my sister for tmr so that he only has to be in his crate for 4 hrs and she will swing by and dogsit until I get home  I'm hoping we can keep this schedule going until he's a little older as well. You are all so helpful and I really appreciate it


That is really great that your sister can find time in her schedule to help care for him! :wub:

As for your condo being too small, may I gently suggest editing your furniture?
I realize condos can be short on space, but given the diminutive size of Maltese puppies, I'm sure accommodations can be made to prioritize them.  You can do without a side table, coffee table, extra chair, or kitchen cabinet, your newest family member still deserves adequate space to live life comfortably upon your absence from the family home. Look at your furniture with a creative eye, and I'm sure you'll sort something out! 
Many of us have sacrificed our furniture placement for the comfort of our babies! :wub:

To give you an idea of what I mean,
I decided the most central place for Paris & Coco's Xpen would be my kitchen.
So the kitchen island/trolley had to go! 
Sorry kitchen trolley, but you are outranked by my sweeties!

And for Tucker, his puppy play pen fit nicely in the living room, minus one chair.
Too bad chair, you are relegated to my basement.
Tuck is very comfy in the living room, and I seriously don't care about the chair! 

Be ruthless with your furniture! It will forgive you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I sill use an xpen for Penny sometimes and couldn't even consider how hard it would be to not have one for a little puppy. They are pretty inexpensive and fold up to be different sizes. Expandable. The other thing I do also is have a babygate for the bathroom. Lola goes in there when we go out. Penny in the xpen.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a small townhome and when Sweetness was a pup she was in an X-pen in the middle (and I do mean middle) of the kitchen floor. I moved around her, not the other way around.

As she got bigger and became reliable in her pad training, I first opened one side of the X-pen and then removed it all together, gating her in the kitchen with a baby gate. That has worked for us ever since. The inconvenience of the X-pen was temporary for us.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

If nico is 6 weeks old he would normally be with his mom for another 6 weeks, someone Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought I read this is a crucial time for development and being crated long periods may lead to other issues in future. (and of course present dangers already addressed) I understand you have to work as I do, but if were me I would find a small space for a makeshift pen for next couple months. The rewards down the road may outweigh the inconvenience now.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi
Sammie was in his pen for 9 mo while I was at work. They become very active fast and get into EVERYTHING. house training is a challenge even if your a stay home mom so I needed a bigger space for him. They wont go potty in same aresoberly long. He won't be able to hold it all day till he is much older. Maybe looking at your long term plan now would help with all to come in the first 12 mo. You may encounter issues keeping him calm and house broken unless he has adequate space. You need to be relaxed at work too, so if he is happy you will be too. Good luck. And welcome to sm. so much good info here.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

You are right Sammie. I learned as much as I could about all of a puppy's development from birth onward after my vet showed us all of the signs that Gus was really a six week pup.

Niko's mom - you should do some reading on whelping puppies and their brain and social development. And remember that with small and toy breed dogs - the timeline is longer. A lab at 4 weeks is very different then a maltese at 4 weeks.

At 6 weeks some malts aren't weaned because they don't have their teeth or all their teeth. So toy breeds wean a little later (usually - not always).

But the big thing about 6 to10 weeks (the earliest a small or toy pup should be removed from their mother) is socialization. Before this time they aren't really playing much with their mom's or litter mates. Maybe a little. But from 6-10 weeks they learn everything they need to know about being a dog and socializing. They learn about bite inhibition (big one), how to socialize with other dogs so that they can do that later on in life (all about dog pack dynamics - very important), and they learn "dog etiquette" from their mothers.

A puppy who is removed from its mother too early often becomes a nervous dog. Sometimes this "side effect" takes awhile to show up.

Gus was a very happy and friendly puppy. He went everywhere with me, saw all kinds of people and other dogs. But then at a year it's like a switch was flipped and he started having doggy panic attacks. Now he is a nervous dog. I still take him places and expose him to things, but the damage was done - way before I knew anything about the development of young puppies (I had only read about them 10 weeks on since that is the normal age).

At 6 weeks Niko does need a "space" instead of just a crate. It is when potty training begins (some start at 5 weeks), and if they are left to soil themselves in their crate they will have an extremely hard time to potty train. The separation in the crate allows the puppy to understand cleanliness. If they are left to be dirty in their own potty stuff they will not learn this.

Always breaks my heart when I read abotu pups being homed too early. Gus was from a shelter so I never expected it. But I see the damage every day with him  I love him to pieces and will do everything I can for him, but the difference between him as a puppy when we brought him home and Grace as a puppy (who was 10 1/2 weeks) is night and day. She is a healthy well socialized pup.

I know Niko will be okay but really need to do reading on how to give him the best chance.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Jill's suggestion about "editing" the furniture to allow space for an ex-pen is very worthwhile. My home is not super large and I have a husband, two kids, a Golden Retriever service dog (71 lbs) and a toy Aussie in my house. When we got the toy Aussie as a pup, I had to move some things around to accomodate the ex-pen but I felt it was CRITICAL for him to have some space for his things...crate and bed, toys, bowls and wee pad/holder. He is now over a year old but he still has his ex-pen set up in a corner of one room and this is his little safe haven when we are not home. I hope Nico's mom will re-consider and find a small space for him to have his own little place.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Update so far - I got up this morning and made sure he went to do his business. I setup my radio and put the volume on pretty soft to hopefully help calm him down while im gone...put in his chew toys, a blanket to cuddle up in, fresh water and food. Also, i put a ticking clock right beside the crate (heard this was suppose to help simulate a mothers heart beat?) I let him in the crate 5 minutes before heading out the door...he was a wreck! he cried and cried and cried  Can't say I didn't expect that..seeing that it was his first time being left alone. I just want to jump in my car and head home to see him now.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

forgot to mention, I put down some pee pads on one side of the crate as well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

it is so hard to leave them. 

A suggestion is too, that you get up in enough time (if you don't already) to have a really good play time with him to really tire him out. 
Leaving him when he is good and tired is alot better than a really wound up, energetic puppy. I had to get up an extra 45 mins or 1 hr to have enought time to try and have him eat, and do everything and get myself ready. if you get up earlier, he'd pee then, and again before you left him, and of course that is depending on what he eats and drinks, but I'd give him the chance to do it at least twice before you leave. And after all that playing he'd likely need to go.
And that earlier routine doesn't have to be forever, just until you get a system going - as an adult Jodi doesn't need that much extra attention in the morning.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Maglily said:


> it is so hard to leave them.
> 
> A suggestion is too, that you get up in enough time (if you don't already) to have a really good play time with him to really tire him out.
> Leaving him when he is good and tired is alot better than a really wound up, energetic puppy. I had to get up an extra 45 mins or 1 hr to have enought time to try and have him eat, and do everything and get myself ready. if you get up earlier, he'd pee then, and again before you left him, and of course that is depending on what he eats and drinks, but I'd give him the chance to do it at least twice before you leave. And after all that playing he'd likely need to go.
> And that earlier routine doesn't have to be forever, just until you get a system going - as an adult Jodi doesn't need that much extra attention in the morning.


I was thinking to do that this morning but I was afraid I would hype him up too much and make it worse when I leave. But maybe it's definitely worth a try to see what works for the little guy. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

I've seen ppl using crate covers for their pets, what does this achieve?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It makes it more "den" like. But for a pup his age right now I'd only cover the back part where his blanket is. Or you can cover his crate if he is in an xpen


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nico said:


> Update so far - I got up this morning and made sure he went to do his business. I setup my radio and put the volume on pretty soft to hopefully help calm him down while im gone...put in his chew toys, a blanket to cuddle up in, fresh water and food. Also, i put a ticking clock right beside the crate (heard this was suppose to help simulate a mothers heart beat?) I let him in the crate 5 minutes before heading out the door...he was a wreck! he cried and cried and cried  Can't say I didn't expect that..seeing that it was his first time being left alone. I just want to jump in my car and head home to see him now.


Maybe there is a neighbor who could watch him at their house while you are at work?  
Perhaps a senior who has experience with small dogs?
You mention he was a wreck, what if he vomits due to stress a few times and dehydrates? Or his sugar levels get too low?
You could pay someone to watch him for you! 
For the first few months during this crucial time.
You'd be able to focus better at work knowing he was being cared for.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

I took my lunch break a little earlier today to go home and check up on him. He was taking a nap on his little blankie  even when i opened the crate door to let him out..he was still laying around in no hurry to leave. That sort of put my mind as ease, it seems he doesnt "hate" it as much as I thought.

As for getting someone to watch him during the day, I mentioned that my sister will be dropping by when she can to play with him, but I cant expect her to do be available everyday. I don't have anyone else that has the time to do so. We also dont have the extra money to pay someone to dogsit or for doggy daycare. For now, we are just doing what we can with what we have.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am so concerned for this sweet pup. I hope you will be able to hire a sitter for him until he ages a bit. Or even return him to the breeder until he is at the very least 12 weeks old. It is so unsafe for him emotionally and physically to be left unattended for such long periods of time. Hoping you will find the best situation for your puppy. ♥


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nico said:


> I took my lunch break a little earlier today to go home and check up on him. He was taking a nap on his little blankie  even when i opened the crate door to let him out..he was still laying around in no hurry to leave. That sort of put my mind as ease, it seems he doesnt "hate" it as much as I thought.
> 
> As for getting someone to watch him during the day, I mentioned that my sister will be dropping by when she can to play with him, but I cant expect her to do be available everyday. I don't have anyone else that has the time to do so. We also dont have the extra money to pay someone to dogsit or for doggy daycare. For now, we are just doing what we can with what we have.


Just trying to be helpful, I have another idea! 
If funds are too limited for you to pay a neighbor to watch him,
you could barter. Such as offer to clean their house, run errands, or maybe you have a skill they need. 
I worry that he should have been leaping to see you today, and might have been lethargic.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I am so concerned for this sweet pup. I hope you will be able to hire a sitter for him until he ages a bit. Or even return him to the breeder until he is at the very least 12 weeks old. It is so unsafe for him emotionally and physically to be left unattended for such long periods of time. Hoping you will find the best situation for your puppy. ♥


I thank you for your concern. The breeder lives out of town and I would have to purchase plane tickets to fly over or drive 15 hrs to get to her, that is not an option for us for 2 reason. 1. Time off work and 2. money.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Canada said:


> Just trying to be helpful, I have another idea!
> If funds are too limited for you to pay a neighbor to watch him,
> you could barter. Such as offer to clean their house, run errands, or maybe you have a skill they need.
> I worry that he should have been leaping to see you today, and might have been lethargic.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. But I really would recommend you getting a puppy play pen. I know it could be an inconvenience but its for the best. We got Lola at 6mths and she came pee pad trained. But we still had to start from the beginning as if she was a puppy. We also have a small nyc apartment so I know how it could be hard to find the space. Especially since he will be home for many hours by himself. I would leave him with food, water, pee pads, his crate opened, a small bed, some toys, Maybe one of those toys with the heartbeat and a shirt with your scent. They have so many different ones. 

PinkPlaid Pet Dog Cat Tent Puppy Playpen Exercise Pen L (814836015318) | eBay

A puppy is a lot of work. Lola was 6mths and I was ready to give up and send her home after 2 days! Your puppy is so young he is going to need you to teach him everything his mother was suppose to teach him.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi
Did nico potty on his papers in the crate. They go constantly at this age. But don't like to go where they sleep. If not watch for urinary issues.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I still worry about him too. 

Having working parents with a 10-12 week puppy isn't a big deal. But this is Nico's biggest "brain time" where he learns to socialize. And to do that he needs other puppies and his mama dog. Or at least a full time human.

I'm worried if he is crated even for 3-4 hours alone at this age it is going to make him very withdrawn and unable to socialize. His brain will never learn what it should be learning right now, and there's no real way to make it up later. Now is the time.

The breeder was very irresponsible for letting this pup go at this age. So that makes me worry he is a puppy mill pup.

Did he perk up after a few minutes with you? Or was he sleepy?

If you can't get an xpen can you get a babygate and gate him off somewhere small?

But even an xpen right now ... I still worry. He is all alone. Pups this age aren't meant ot be alone at all.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Sammie said:


> Hi
> Did nico potty on his papers in the crate. They go constantly at this age. But don't like to go where they sleep. If not watch for urinary issues.


Yes, he did potty on the papers.


----------



## Nicosmum (Feb 26, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> I still worry about him too.
> 
> Having working parents with a 10-12 week puppy isn't a big deal. But this is Nico's biggest "brain time" where he learns to socialize. And to do that he needs other puppies and his mama dog. Or at least a full time human.
> 
> ...


It didnt take him long to perk up and get out of the crate and chase me around while I was putting together my lunch. My husand was changing his pee pads and throwing some toys around for him to fetch :wub: my sister showed up just as we were about to get back to work, so that worked out perfect. Thanks for all your concerns and thinking about little Nico, but he's doing just fine.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Can you just give Niko a little kiss from me and Sir Lovkins when you get home


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Nico said:


> Yes, he did potty on the papers.


I am glad he is doing good. Just sharing that he will naturally stop using his crate to potty, so you'll either need to walk him during the day often or you are back to the issue you had before if he does not have a bigger pen to get through the many month before he is able to hold it. Malts can be hard to house train and go often first 1 yr.


----------

